# Cash Is King No More



## Davey Jones (Oct 19, 2014)

Amazing isnt it....nobody carrys cash anymore the Debit card is now king.
Lets see here..I got a 20 and 3 1s in my pocket now,I feel like a traitor and so backwards.

Quote debit cards have proven to be highly popular, especially among young people. Companies like Moven and Simple offer a combination of a debit card and a mobile phone app to help people track and control their spending.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomgroenfeldt/2014/10/18/cash-is-king-no-more-as-mobile-payments-soar/


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

I will NOT use a debit card... They are worthless... might as well carry cash.  A Credit card makes more sense if you can pay off the balance every month.  You get cash back and other rewards with credit cards that you don't get with debit cards.  I pay everything with a credit card and write a check to pay it off every month...  Discover gives me cash back.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)

Since I am paid electronically for my online work I find it much simpler to go with debit cards. If I need cash - which is rarely - I can hit up the ATM. I can also use the same card for online purchases - try using cash for _those_.  

Another good point for debit cards - you can only spend what you actually have, unlike the urge to buy out the stores with credit cards.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Since I am paid electronically for my online work I find it much simpler to go with debit cards. If I need cash - which is rarely - I can hit up the ATM. I can also use the same card for online purchases - try using cash for _those_.
> 
> Another good point for debit cards - you can only spend what you actually have, unlike the urge to buy out the stores with credit cards.



I am able to contol my urges...  I KNOW what I can pay off the end of the month...  ALso... another point.  You cannot increase your credit score using a debit card.   Which while not that important to me, but for younger people starting off .... that's important.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I am able to contol my urges...  I KNOW what I can pay off the end of the month...  ALso... another point.  You cannot increase your credit score using a debit card.   Which while not that important to me, but for younger people starting off .... that's important.



Your credit card company must hate you! How could they make any profit off of you?!? 

I suppose if the youngsters want to fall into the same trap their friends and family have and play the credit score game then yes, debit cards fall short there.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Your credit card company must hate you! How could they make any profit off of you?!?
> 
> I suppose if the youngsters want to fall into the same trap their friends and family have and play the credit score game then yes, debit cards fall short there.



They still make some money.... they charge the vendors a fee to accept their cards.  I agree, not as much as they could if I paid them interest, but they are still making some money on every transaction I make.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I am able to contol my urges...  I KNOW what I can pay off the end of the month...  ALso... another point.  You cannot increase your credit score using a debit card.   Which while not that important to me, but for younger people starting off .... that's important.



While I'm not personally opposed to using credit cards, I for one use a system of automatically depositing my SS/Pensions > paying all my bills online > pulling my cash through the ATM > depositing what I earmarked for savings into another bank (without debit card access) > placing remaining cash in a fireproof safe and using the envelope system for everything else > carrying enough cash for gas and personal whims.  

Credit cards are a ticking time bomb as far as I am concerned, the banks and issuers know it and hope you falter, then they got you and I don't need the headache and additional monitoring to keep ahead of the game.  I don't need the additional income from the rewards, never fly and stay only in my RV when traveling.  My debit card can be used for cashless travel and is usable at over 30k CU's in the US.  I monitor my budget and banking on a daily basis.  

I've reached the age when I let younger more daring individuals play the rewards game.  Gambling (craps) is my only vice and when I run out of chips I have to walk away from the table.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 19, 2014)

One thing for sure, when I see someone paying with cash or check, I'm a little amazed. But, there are times that I will pay with cash myself.......if, what I'm buying is under $20. Generally, $20 is the most cash either of us will carry. We are pretty much just into using cc's and our bank card. 

One thing we learned about cc's, if you don't use it enough, the company can close your cc account and simply have you pay the balance. We lost a Bass Pro cc, b/c of that. Didn't use it for a long time and got a letter that the cc was cancelled.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

I figure if I don't use a card then I don't need the card..  We use two cards.. Discover and a visa..   pay them off in full each month.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I figure if I don't use a card then I don't need the card..  We use two cards.. Discover and a visa..   pay them off in full each month.



Then how will you ever get a nice new Yeti?

Bass Pro Shops - Yeti Soft Side Cooler

What do you do - get one of those _Styrofoam_ ones at Wal-Mart for $2.99? That's un-American!!! Come on - man up and put that $299.99 on your Visa ... nthego:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 19, 2014)

Every time you swipe your card (debit or credit) you expose all your personal information i.e. name, address, SS#, bank information,,,etc, to the world.  You assume it is safe and no one will use it for nefarious purposes, but alas the mugger you need to worry about is NOT the stocking capped stalker creeping up behind you but the 18 YO Ukrainian sitting in his basement gathering all the bits and pieces of information he can to sell to other shady characters.  It's a big business and no one and I include myself is safe from it.   

 I just try to remain as much off the grid as much as possible.  I figure that if my wallet containing only $50, drivers license, and Medicare card is lost or stolen then it would be a small price to pay rather than draining my savings and entering my home stealing my safe and God forbid doing bodily harm.  I read every day about another retail breach and security minded people saying, 'It is a fact of life that we all can't be entirely safe from fraud'.  It's the attitude that they want you to accept and roll with the punches for convenience.  

 When and if I need to use my debit card I've taken the extreme step of scratching the swipe strip making it unreadable and forcing the clerk to enter my card # manually.  They tell me to get a new card but they want the sale and enter it anyway.  Ya I'll get right on that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Every time you swipe your card (debit or credit) you expose all your personal information i.e. name, address, SS#, bank information,,,etc, to the world.  You assume it is safe and no one will use it for nefarious purposes, but alas the mugger you need to worry about is NOT the stocking capped stalker creeping up behind you but the 18 YO Ukrainian sitting in his basement gathering all the bits and pieces of information he can to sell to other shady characters.  It's a big business and no one and I include myself is safe from it.



That Ukie will be disappointed if he gets _my_ info - he'll discover that I keep only a very small amount of money on my card until I know I'm going to be making a purchase. Normally my balance hovers around $1.00.

As for the stalker behind me - I hope his medical insurance is paid in full.



> I just try to remain as much off the grid as much as possible.  I figure that if my wallet containing only $50, drivers license, and Medicare card is lost or stolen then it would be a small price to pay rather than draining my savings and entering my home stealing my safe and God forbid doing bodily harm.  I read every day about another retail breach and security minded people saying, 'It is a fact of life that we all can't be entirely safe from fraud'.  It's the attitude that they want you to accept and roll with the punches for convenience.



Well said. 



> When and if I need to use my debit card I've taken the extreme step of scratching the swipe strip making it unreadable and forcing the clerk to enter my card # manually.  They tell me to get a new card but they want the sale and enter it anyway.  Ya I'll get right on that.



That would kill my ability to use an ATM then ...


----------



## oakapple (Oct 19, 2014)

I think that however careful we are, we are all at more risk of fraud than ever before.It is worrying, and all we can do is to minimize the risk, don't put all your eggs into one basket as they say, have a few different bank accounts.We don't do online banking either, but realise that we will have to [in time.]


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 19, 2014)

re:When and if I need to use my debit card I've taken the extreme step of scratching the swipe strip making it unreadable and forcing the clerk to enter my card # manually. They tell me to get a new card but they want the sale and enter it anyway. Ya I'll get right on that. 


Now THAT I did not know,hummmmm   not a bad idea.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

My credit card companies have been pretty good.   If they even suspect a fraudulent purchase they deny the card.   They stopped someone from buying a cart of groceries in Dallas Texas on our number.   We are also not responsible for purchases we didn't make.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 19, 2014)

> That would kill my ability to use an ATM then ...



Sorry, I was referring to earlier in my banking experiences.  I used to use the debit card for all purchases years ago.  I never gave my card to a waiter/waitress to process but would swipe it until I read a security publication about the amount of personal data recorded on the strip.  I also decided after an incident with my AMEX card being used to purchase $1300 worth of ski equipment from a Colo address to be delivered in Neb during June, there's not a hill high enough in Neb to ski from.  The only reason I found out about it was the equipment was bought from an online source in N.E. and they sent me a thank you note and reciept for the purchase, I did get full reimbursement from AMEX and then cancelled my card.

 After that I opened three bank accounts 1 - deposits and ATM full cash withdrawal , 2 - savings, and 3 - all online purchases and monthly bills.  Deposit cash from #1 into #2 and if I buy something online I deposit enough to cover it and the monthly bills using the debit card number from #3, I maintain a zero balance.  All local purchases are made in cash.  I ask for a 3% discount and have walked at times if they refuse, it's surprising how many times I reached the door and had the clerk call me back. 

See why I don't want to add another accounting headache to my routine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't like the idea of a debit card, but I do use a couple of credit cards for certain things, big ticket items, vacations, gas, etc.  Like QS, I pay off my balances in full, never minimum payments.  I figure if I can't afford to pay it off in full, then I can't afford to buy it in the first place.  Credit cards are only used when convenient, on a daily basis, I still use my check book.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

Most places won't take a personal check.. If they did, I would have no problem.. We pay for our groceries by check, but we are registered with our grocery chain.  I've got a handle on our personal cash income and outlay... and I don't mind building up some cash back.. It's nice to call Discover and tell them to apply the cash back to the payment.. It's like getting some free stuff!   Same thing with Costco... the more you spend the bigger the check they send you at renewal time...  I just got a rewards check from Costco that will pay my 2015 membership fee..  It's like having a fee membership.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)

We spend a lot at Costco, was just there today and spent almost $300.  Used our American Express card today, since it hadn't been used for awhile.  Still use Discover and Capital One card for the cash back feature at other places.

Never heard of rewards from Costco.  They just sent our yearly membership bill, and it's $55, same as always.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We spend a lot at Costco, was just there today and spent almost $300.  Used our American Express card today, since it hadn't been used for awhile.  Still use Discover and Capital One card for the cash back feature at other places.
> 
> Never heard of rewards from Costco.  They just sent our yearly membership bill, and it's $55, same as always.



Serioiusly?  We get a check at the end of each year based on the amount we spend there.. I'm not sure what the percentage is.  I just got a check for $85.00 in the mail.  We have the executive membership so not sure if that's what the difference is.    I always use my American Express at Costco... and only at Costco..  and I pay the balance off each month.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)

It must be a perk of the executive membership QS, we just have a regular one.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 19, 2014)

At times, I think too many people just "live in fear". It's definitely ok to be cautious, but not doing some things b/c of "fear" just isn't the way we want to live. People can find out things about people without ever using a cc or going on a computer.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 19, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> At times, I think too many people just "live in fear". It's definitely ok to be cautious, but not doing some things b/c of "fear" just isn't the way we want to live. People can find out things about people without ever using a cc or going on a computer.



Fear has nothing to do with my decisions about using cash vs credit/debit.  I estimate I spend approx $12,000 yearly for gas/groceries.  If I had a capone card getting 1.5% back that equals a whopping $150 per year rewards.  I said I don't fly or stay in hotels so any rewards or points are non-existant.  I do shop at Costco and my daughter has a business account that she gets rewards yearly.  She pays my $55 and whatever she gets back covers it.  I don't have to worry about it or try to keep track.  If I happened to have a personal or financial problem and was unable to meet my obligations then any built up rewards are gone and they are adding 22% interest plus late fees.  No thanks the risk doesn't justify the benefits.  

I deal strictly in cash no checks and have always been able to buy what I needed.  I said I gamble and whether you believe it or not I have made money doing it.  No records, the hotels in Vegas comp me 2 free nights saving $60 a night every two months along with $50 meal credit.  My math says that equals over $1,000 yearly if I choose to take it.  I have never had to use an ATM in a casino and only risk what I can comfortably afford to lose.  I get comps because they want to keep me at the tables until we're even or they have more of money than I have of their's.  It's a cat and mouse game that I play very well.  

I don't mean to be critical of others and their choices but this works very good for me and I see no point in trying to prove I can beat the bank when I'm doing in other ways.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2014)

The debit card is great as I never have holes in my pockets anymore from loose change!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 20, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I will NOT use a debit card... They are worthless... might as well carry cash.  A Credit card makes more sense if you can pay off the balance every month.  You get cash back and other rewards with credit cards that you don't get with debit cards.  I pay everything with a credit card and write a check to pay it off every month...  Discover gives me cash back.



We used to always use a credit card for everything that gave cashback, now we use one to get us airmiles. And we always pay off the balance each month. We don't write checks though. Everthing is paid online. We might write one check a year. I do use cash for some purchases under £5 as some shops require that.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 20, 2014)

Have never had the desire to get a debitcard; not that I don't have good control over how I spend my money, I just don't like them or the risk they pose to your bank account.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 20, 2014)

The credit card companies must not like me either as I haven't paid a late balance on mine in over 25 years.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 20, 2014)

Your Medicare card has your SS number on it. Wish they would change that.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 20, 2014)

Son, $12,000 on just gas/groceries? Ouch!  I'd be in the poor house.  That $12,000 covers my gas, groceries and yearly maintenance on my co-op.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 20, 2014)

$12,000 a year on just gas/groceries?  Ouch! $12,000 a year for me covers not only my gas and groceries, but the electric and yearly maintenance on my co-op.


----------



## oldman (Oct 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Then how will you ever get a nice new Yeti?
> 
> Bass Pro Shops - Yeti Soft Side Cooler
> 
> What do you do - get one of those _Styrofoam_ ones at Wal-Mart for $2.99? That's un-American!!! Come on - man up and put that $299.99 on your Visa ... nthego:



These things are great. Our Grandson plays fall baseball right now. They play double-headers every Saturday and Sunday. We pack our Yeti with stuff for sandwiches, drinks and goodies. Everything stay cold and fresh. BTW, we didn't buy ours. My wife won it buying a raffle ticket from the local firemen's association.


----------



## oldman (Oct 20, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Every time you swipe your card (debit or credit) you expose all your personal information i.e. name, address, SS#, bank information,,,etc, to the world.  You assume it is safe and no one will use it for nefarious purposes, but alas the mugger you need to worry about is NOT the stocking capped stalker creeping up behind you but the 18 YO Ukrainian sitting in his basement gathering all the bits and pieces of information he can to sell to other shady characters.  It's a big business and no one and I include myself is safe from it.
> 
> I just try to remain as much off the grid as much as possible.  I figure that if my wallet containing only $50, drivers license, and Medicare card is lost or stolen then it would be a small price to pay rather than draining my savings and entering my home stealing my safe and God forbid doing bodily harm.  I read every day about another retail breach and security minded people saying, 'It is a fact of life that we all can't be entirely safe from fraud'.  It's the attitude that they want you to accept and roll with the punches for convenience.
> 
> When and if I need to use my debit card I've taken the extreme step of scratching the swipe strip making it unreadable and forcing the clerk to enter my card # manually.  They tell me to get a new card but they want the sale and enter it anyway.  Ya I'll get right on that.




I pay an additional $25.00 per year on my homeowner's policy for up to $100,000.00 of identity theft protection against credit card fraud. My agent told me that by law, an individual is only responsible for the first $50.00 on any card that is used illegally. So, why do I need $100,000.00 worth of protection? I carry maybe 6-8 different credit cards, so the $25.00 makes sense, but if I am only responsible for the first $50.00 on each card, I don't think I need a $100,000.00 of coverage. I think this is done just to make the offer look attractive. 

I use credit cards as much as possible to get hotel points. I have free flying being a former airline employee, but my kids don't, so I also collect frequent flyer miles and transfer the miles to their accounts, or I use the airline points to upgrade my free coach ticket. For those of us that do this, we know that we do get some nice rewards. Like on some months, Chase will offer an additional number of points for using the card at gas stations, food stores, departments stores and so on. Points can add up quickly.

It is just what anyone chooses to do. Pay cash, use a debit card, use a credit card or use a combination of cards and cash. It's all good.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Gee, I had never heard of the Yeti Coolers, they look very nice.

I use credit cards most of the time, only use the ones that offer benefits and pay them off each month, I have never used the debit option on my cards.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 20, 2014)

LogicsHere said:


> $12,000 a year on just gas/groceries?  Ouch! $12,000 a year for me covers not only my gas and groceries, but the electric and yearly maintenance on my co-op.



I put $500 twice monthly in an envelope marked 'Discretionary' my wife and I use it throughout the month for, food, gas, dining out, gifts, trips to Costco for bulk items, small household repairs, drugs, clothing and any other normal item that your can't budget long term for.  Each deposit we take what is left over and move it to an envelope marked 'Emergency' for larger maintenance or unplanned expenses such as an appliance replacement, yearly auto tags, medical co-pays, property taxes,,,etc.  We had enough this summer to replace our front porch for $2,000, replace my 8 YO laptop, new printer, her cell phone - all in cash, not one item was bought with credit.  I used the figure of $12,000 to gauge our every day living expenses.  I don't know how much she has squirreled away but she always seems to have enough to cover the cost.  

I've hopefully bought my last house and I pulled my last credit report/FICO score in Jun, the only thing that was negative was the lack of credit use, I scored an A+ on inquires '0' last one was late 2012, can't even remember what that was.  Space rent, utilities (power, phone, internet, Netlfix), auto insurance are my only other expenses.  I give my wife $400 and I put $400 a month in my personal sock to spend as we see fit.  She gets a much smaller SS check than I but I figure she was there raising my kids, nursing me back to health after surgery and having chicken one day and feathers the next for the 45 years we have been married, I share my income 50/50 with her.  She gets my SS and Pension after I pass.  It's a team effort.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 20, 2014)

LogicsHere said:


> Your Medicare card has your SS number on it. Wish they would change that.


You are not susposed to carry your Medicare card for that reason.  If you have an 'Advantage' plan like mine they issue you a card that doesn't show you SS # only the member ID and group ID.  Once again - Driver's license, Medicare card and $50.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't carry my medicare card... Why would you carry it?   If you are going to use it THEN bring it with.   If you are hospitalized in an emergency, eventually the card can be brought... OR the Hospital has a computer method of plugging in to CMS to see that you have Medicare..  It's not like you need it before they will bring you into ER.


----------



## oldman (Oct 20, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I put $500 twice monthly in an envelope marked 'Discretionary' my wife and I use it throughout the month for, food, gas, dining out, gifts, trips to Costco for bulk items, small household repairs, drugs, clothing and any other normal item that your can't budget long term for.  Each deposit we take what is left over and move it to an envelope marked 'Emergency' for larger maintenance or unplanned expenses such as an appliance replacement, yearly auto tags, medical co-pays, property taxes,,,etc.  We had enough this summer to replace our front porch for $2,000, replace my 8 YO laptop, new printer, her cell phone - all in cash, not one item was bought with credit.  I used the figure of $12,000 to gauge our every day living expenses.  I don't know how much she has squirreled away but she always seems to have enough to cover the cost.
> 
> I've hopefully bought my last house and I pulled my last credit report/FICO score in Jun, the only thing that was negative was the lack of credit use, I scored an A+ on inquires '0' last one was late 2012, can't even remember what that was.  Space rent, utilities (power, phone, internet, Netlfix), auto insurance are my only other expenses.  I give my wife $400 and I put $400 a month in my personal sock to spend as we see fit.  She gets a much smaller SS check than I but I figure she was there raising my kids, nursing me back to health after surgery and having chicken one day and feathers the next for the 45 years we have been married, I share my income 50/50 with her.  She gets my SS and Pension after I pass.  It's a team effort.



I never heard of an 'A+' credit rating. Normally, I always thought your score was numbers. Like I know mine is 820. And, I am not saying what you're doing isn't good for you. I believe if a person likes what he is doing and it works, then good for you. But, just as an example, let's say that you had a Hampton American Express card and you received 3 points for every dollar spent. You would have had 36,000 points for your $12,000.00 That would have been enough for at least two nights at a Hilton hotel. Or, if you had used a Discover card and got 5% back, you would be $600.00 to the good. Not a bad deal. Just think what else you could do with $600.00 in your pocket at his moment. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 20, 2014)

We've probably beat this to death.  Carry your cards, use them, enjoy the rewards and I'll carry cash and only spend what I have on me, no more too impulsive.  I will continue to carry my medical ID, driver's license and $50 unless traveling then I'll have my debit card with me.  Happy trails to you.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 20, 2014)

Wife and I carry our SS card that shows our SS number. SS says a person is suppose to carry the card and we OBEY all things told us to do. Well, not all things, but........

One thing for sure, if someone wants to find out things about someone else, there are ways to do it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Sorry, I was referring to earlier in my banking experiences.  I used to use the debit card for all purchases years ago.  I never gave my card to a waiter/waitress to process but would swipe it until I read a security publication about the amount of personal data recorded on the strip.  I also decided after an incident with my AMEX card being used to purchase $1300 worth of ski equipment from a Colo address to be delivered in Neb during June, there's not a hill high enough in Neb to ski from.  The only reason I found out about it was the equipment was bought from an online source in N.E. and they sent me a thank you note and reciept for the purchase, I did get full reimbursement from AMEX and then cancelled my card.
> 
> After that I opened three bank accounts 1 - deposits and ATM full cash withdrawal , 2 - savings, and 3 - all online purchases and monthly bills.  Deposit cash from #1 into #2 and if I buy something online I deposit enough to cover it and the monthly bills using the debit card number from #3, I maintain a zero balance.  All local purchases are made in cash.  I ask for a 3% discount and have walked at times if they refuse, it's surprising how many times I reached the door and had the clerk call me back.
> 
> See why I don't want to add another accounting headache to my routine.



That's makes sense - splitting up your accounts that way is the smart way to do it, and keeping that zero balance is what I do as well.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 21, 2014)

I pay for everything electronically and write maybe one check a year.  I don't carry more than a couple dollars cash.  Works for me.

As to the safety of paper checks -- someone who handled one of my sister's checks recreated the checks somehow (bank says they see it fairly frequently -- by somebody in a store or who handles your checks for whatever reason -- or who even just has your bank account number and your name and address -- not by theft of your checkbook) and wrote a bunch of checks on her account..  We caught it, of course, and the bank gave her her money back because the signatures were clearly forgeries, but cleared anyway (!??!).  SO, paper checks aren't completely safe, either.  The thieves evidently had a bank account opened in a false name, wrote checks to that name, deposited checks and took back cash.  Evidently nobody really looks at the signature on a check unless it is for a huge amount.

Funny thing is, the bank didn't even look for them very hard.  They said it took too many resources!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 23, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I will NOT use a debit card... They are worthless... might as well carry cash.  A Credit card makes more sense if you can pay off the balance every month.  You get cash back and other rewards with credit cards that you don't get with debit cards.  I pay everything with a credit card and write a check to pay it off every month...  Discover gives me cash back.



Out here the writing is on the wall for cheques. Apparently the average no of cheques per person in only 8 per year. They will soon become a thing of the past as banks stop issuing them.


----------



## Lady (Oct 23, 2014)

I can remember when my OH had to have his wage paid straight into a Bank account ,up until then he had been paid in cash on a friday.We started paying for  the weekly shopping by Cheque,writing it out at the till ,we did this for years.Then a shop owner suggested we paid by Card. So we left the cheque book behind ,and we have been spending  by card since.
we do have cash occasionally thats for the small things in life .


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 23, 2014)

I use my debit card only to get cash at the bank ATM. I use a credit card for most purchases. I write checks for some local businesses that won't take cards. I always carry some cash too. I recently bought something from Home Depot, right after they were hacked. I paid cash.


----------

